# A Big Hello to All



## MysticDreams (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, hello, and hello to all!

     Well, I'm pretty happy to have found a suitable forum to start placing my work on. I've read a few posts, and forgive me if I am slow to post at first. It is a lot to take in. 
     I'm from the United states, and I'm pretty easy going. I have time in the evenings to once again devote to my works, and so I've picked up the hobby of writing again. The best thing I've learned, however, is to get my work read by another set of eyes. It doesn't have to make sense, but I would much rather share it than keep it to myself. I look forward to reading more on this site, and getting to know others. You never know what you'll find when you set your eyes onto words.

M


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Mystic. Glad you find WF to your tastes. I'm curious, what kind of books do you write?


----------



## terrib (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome, mystic....


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 12, 2008)

I tend to write fantasy. I suppose that is why most called me a dreamer. None of my works are published, but I chose to keep my writings in a box. It's horrible! I've always been very shy in that way, but I've also always put my working income ahead of all else. 
I will try to post a little at a time, because I do not want to overwhelm anyone. Plus, I figured I would try to make this a project, and share it with those who wish to read it. I know I will continue to enjoy reading things here.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 12, 2008)

Mm, I'm fairly shy with my writing too, in real life. It's easier to share online, though. I look forward to reading some of your fantasy - my favorite genre!


----------



## FLickTick (Aug 13, 2008)

Screenplays!
Have you considered writing screenplays?
A lot of writers find it is the greatest thing yet, many find it too restricting though.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## Damien. (Aug 18, 2008)

I gets this feeling about yr name that your're gonna stick around here for a while. It's a good name. Very PERMANENT

see ya around


----------



## Nickie (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello to you, Mystic, and glad you joined us!


Nickie


----------



## Chicken.Nugget (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Mystic, i really like the name you got there  Welcome


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there Mystic, and welcome to WF.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Sam (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mystic.


----------



## moderan (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

